# Cod fishing next weeK?



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

I did the mackerel thing a few weeks back. Now, we're planning to target the mighty COD. Any helpful tips?


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Cod suspend a few feet off the bottom. That's why it's always a 12 year girl who takes the pool with a big cod on a sea bass trip. She wasn't holding bottom.

...oh yeah, no orange.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Never did any cod fishin.


----------



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

Need a couple rods one for bait with high low rig and hooks size 5/0 to 8/0. Rod should have some strenth to it to handle a large fish, I would also take 
2nd rod with more progressive tip and try Hammered diamond jigs 6oz to 12oz, make sure to attach a teaser (fly, curly tail etc) about a foot above jig. When fishing start at bottom and then raise up by 1/2 turn of reel. Sometimes cod will be higher depending on type of structure you are on. Also gives you a shot at a Pollack which is almost always above structure. I like the Starlight fleet in Wildwood Crest and Big Jamaica and Voyager up by Point Pleaseant (I think its exit 98)


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Any luck?


----------



## OffshoreManiac1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I was out on the Jamaica 2 14 hour cod trip saturday and we hammered them. I caught 29 fish and kept 10 biggn's for the cooler. You really only need one rod but I bring two just in case the bite is hot and I'll drop a jig down. I make my own rigs and made just about half the peoples rigs on the boat on the trip out. I used 3ft of 50lb leader, made a loop knot at the bottem for the weight and another loop knot 6 inches above the weight leaving 3-4 inches hanging and another 10 inches above that with 3-4 inches hanging. I then used 6/0 gamagakstu hooks and slid the tag ends through the eye of the hook and slid hook through line and pulled tight. i like doing it this way so If I snag and I loose a hook I can slip on another within seconds.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tips/report. We're heading up this Thursday. Haven't decided which headboat but will definitely report back. Tight lines, Alan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good luck and hook em up.


----------

